# MH 444 alternative engine?



## BonsaiGuy (Feb 24, 2018)

I recently inherited my grandfathers old tractors, a massey 444 and a 101 senior. The 101 Sr has a stuck motor, but i am confident i can fix it, the 444 on the other hand has no motor or radiator at all. 

I've been looking around at ideas for an engine to put in it, but unlike a lot of other tractors there are not a lot of common "swaps" done to these old beauties. Part of me jokingly wants to put an AC induction motor in it and make it an electric tractor (Tesla owner, so ya know) but the other part of me wants to put an internal combustion engine in it. Sadly my experience is all in electric motors and i wouldn't know where to start with retrofitting a non massey engine into this old beautiful tractor.

I more less signed up here in hopes that you wonderful tractor loving folks could maybe nudge me in the right direction. Are there any easy to swap in engine conversions that you know of for these old 444's? If not, do you think it would be possible to put in an older cummins motor out of an old diesel pickup truck? How would you proceed if you were in this situation and wanted to see this old girl move under her own power again?

I don't have any fancy machines for fabrication, my shop ends with the mig welder and plasma cutter so i cant machine much stuff myself, but there is always the route of going to a machine shop to have something made. I dont have a ton of money to through at this, but i have some. I just dont want to let this old 444 go as it was my grandpas favorite tractor but if i cant get something in it to make it drive i cant justify keeping it around.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The engines used in that tractor were H277 Continental gas and HD277 Continental diesel.

Those engines were also used in Oliver Cletrac crawlers. John Deere also used a version of that gasoline H277 engine in the JD45 combines. 

The radiator will most likely need to be built.

I would start by contacting the Massey Collectors Association at http://www.masseycollectors.com


----------



## BonsaiGuy (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks RC,

I've already looked high and low for an engine to replace it with a factory engine, they are few and far between and the few i did find people want more for them than what I could go buy another 444 for from craigslist or ebay which is what led me to trying to find any information about an alternative I could put in it, something a bit more common, and a little easier on the pocket book. I only have a few thousand dollars to get it running again, and it is in dire need of paint and some body work which is going to eat half the budget. I don't need it to be all stock, i just want it to move under its own power.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy BonsaiGuy, welcome to the tractor forum.

All States Ag Parts has two 444's that they've salvaged for parts in Wisconsin. Perhaps they have an engine that will run??

All States Ag Parts - Downing WI
Downing, Wisconsin
Phone:  (877) 530-1010

All States Ag Parts - Black Creek WI
Black Creek, Wisconsin
Phone:  (877) 530-2010


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The old Massey Harris tractors have become highly collectible, so replacement engines will be a premium unless you can score an Oliver or JD donor with the same engine that one of the collectors has missed. Four cylinder Hercules engines from the period also will fit the bell housing bolt pattern, but they are scarce too.

I did a German built Ford Pinto engine conversion for a guy about 30 years ago. Parade tractor that will now travel 55 mph. Engines and clutch parts in those days came from the Pintos and small four cylinder Mustangs found in wrecking yards for about $50. An adapter plate to fit the bell housing was a simple flat 3/4 inch steel plate, and the clutch conversion was a mix of components to get a fit. Not a project for the typical home mechanic of today.

Have also done some small block Chevy V8 conversions about the same time for the amateur pull and show guys. Again a great deal of fab work and scrounging of flywheel and clutch parts is necessary. That conversion would be in the ten grand range today figuring doing the work yourself.

The larger Yanmar 4 cylinder diesels also adapt with plates and assembled clutches, but are far more expensive than a good OEM engine. Some of the grey market tractor sellers have good Yanmar engines reasonably priced, but it takes patience to find a reasonably priced donor.

There are a multitude of potential engines like the AMC four from Jeeps and Gremlins, or the GM Iron Duke four from Pontiac or Mercury Marine, but such conversions are time and money hungry. You would be pretty much on your own trying to measure and build the needed adapters.


----------



## BonsaiGuy (Feb 24, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy BonsaiGuy, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> All States Ag Parts has two 444's that they've salvaged for parts in Wisconsin. Perhaps they have an engine that will run??
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll give them a call on Monday. Even if they just have the block its a start, i couldn't even find an engine block for a descent price.


----------



## BonsaiGuy (Feb 24, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The old Massey Harris tractors have become highly collectible, so replacement engines will be a premium unless you can score an Oliver or JD donor with the same engine that one of the collectors has missed. Four cylinder Hercules engines from the period also will fit the bell housing bolt pattern, but they are scarce too.
> 
> I did a German built Ford Pinto engine conversion for a guy about 30 years ago. Parade tractor that will now travel 55 mph. Engines and clutch parts in those days came from the Pintos and small four cylinder Mustangs found in wrecking yards for about $50. An adapter plate to fit the bell housing was a simple flat 3/4 inch steel plate, and the clutch conversion was a mix of components to get a fit. Not a project for the typical home mechanic of today.
> 
> ...


I'll take your word for it as you seem to know what your talking about. I guess if i cant find a decent priced OEM motor in the next couple weeks or a ready made conversion kit for a different engine I'll just put a for sale sign on the 444 and use the money i make from that into doing a nicer restoration on the 101 senior.


----------

